

Why are greeting cards so expensive? - CrazedGeek
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/02/why-are-greeting-cards-so-expensive/273086/

======
avenger123
I like how the article attempts to answer this question with explaining how
much goes into these expensive cards.

I don't really buy the reasoning.

I will buy the most expensive card (which naturally will likely have the best
quality) on Valentines for my wife that I can find for the simple reason that
picking a cheap card equates to showing that my wife is not worth the high
card price. Is this true for everyone? Obviously not.

You can dam well bet Hallmark knows this exactly as they go out of their way
to put the price of the card right on the lower corner, conveniently allowing
the receiver to see how much it cost.

Next time you give a spouse a card (especially if its a woman), watch how
their eyes wonder to the price (sometimes sneakily). I don't agree with this
myself as its the intent and message that counts but I don't set the rules.

